# My Diet



## JoshF56 (Oct 17, 2005)

Just wanted to get some opinions on my diet.  

6am- 5 eggs (4 whites, 1 whole) & two pieces of whole weat toast
9am- 1 or 2 chicken breats (depending on size)
12pm- turkey sand. and yogurt
3pm- 1 or 2 chicken breats (depending on size)
6pm- 1 or 2 chicken breats (depending on size) with either whole weat pasta or rice, brocolli/green beans, and spinach salad.
workout
Isopure protein shake after workout

I am going to throw in probably two bagels with natural peanut butter somewhere in there fo some extra carbs and protein.

I'm about to start my first cycle (test 250) and am wanting to put on some size.  I currently weigh around 190lb and am 5'9''.  I would like to get to about 210lb or 215lb.


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks good, i would add in tuna or replace one chicken breast with tuna.  You dont want to wear yourself down with the same.  I also add baked potato and rice throughout the day, a plain baked potatoe


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 17, 2005)

good idea, i love chicken though.  still wouldnt hurt to have a change and get some different nutrients at the same time


----------



## SandMan-WES (Oct 17, 2005)

I read that a person should not waste the yolk in the eggs.... hell im bout your size 5'8-9'' and weigh 181 im 20 years old whats your age and max lifts...???


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 17, 2005)

doesnt look like alot of calories bro. If looking to bulk up I would add alot more to this diet. 
heres my diet

each of My meals usually consist of like 50-50 grams of protein. I usually eat 6 or 7 meals a day and around 4000-45000 calories per day. 40% of my calories are from carbs, 35% come from protein and 25% from fats. my fats are EFA's ( essential fatty acids) these are olive oil, flax oil or any other healthy oil or nuts.
here is an example of 6 meals I would eat.

meal 1
2 chicken breasts
1 1/2 cup of brown rice
glass of skim milk
1 tablespoon of olive oil
some salsa

meal 2
1 10oz sirloin steak
2 medium red potatoes
some brocolli
olive oil, grapeseed
1 glass of skim milk

meal 3 
6 tuna sandwich "with out" mayo
2 slices whole wheat bread
skim milk
bannana
1 tablespoon flax oil

meal 4 pre workout meal
1 scoop of whey protein
1 glass of milk
1 scoop weight gainer

meal 5 post ( after workout)
1 scoop whey
1 scoop weight gainer
1 tablespoon peanut butter

meal 6
1 cup raw oats
glass of milk
1 fuit ( bannana, apple etc)my favorite is peach
3 egg yolks and 6 egg whites

meal 7
1 1/2 chicken breasts
1 cup whole wheat noodles
1 grape seed  oil tablespoon
glass of juice
2 slices of whole grain bread

meal 8 (Right before bed)
2 scoops whey proten
milk 
2 Tablespoons natural PB
glass of juice

I also drink at least 1 gallon of water a day and take glutamine and multi vitamins. generally I get 2 gallons


----------



## max lift (Oct 17, 2005)

I like that diet HF, I think I have stated that in the past now if I can just get myself to stick to it ,


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 17, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> I like that diet HF, I think I have stated that in the past now if I can just get myself to stick to it ,



ya I get even cleaner when Im off cycle.
Im weird though.
Ive never had a hamburger in my life.
Ive never had lasangua or burritos, tacos.
havenet had candy or sweets in like 4 years
no fast food in years.

I piss alot of people off because when Im a guest at someones house I always bring my own food and wont touch theres.
and if I go out to eat Im really picky.


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 17, 2005)

amazing diet HF

to both of you, I would make a slight modification...change whole wheat to whole grain breads/toast/bagel

Nitrateman


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 17, 2005)

ya I do eat whole grain also. It just depends on what I bought for the weak.
I owuld buy bagels but where I live there so damn expensive.
3$ a bag when I can get like 3 loafs for that price.


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 17, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> doesnt look like alot of calories bro. If looking to bulk up I would add alot more to this diet.
> heres my diet
> 
> each of My meals usually consist of like 50-50 grams of protein. I usually eat 6 or 7 meals a day and around 4000-45000 calories per day. 40% of my calories are from carbs, 35% come from protein and 25% from fats. my fats are EFA's ( essential fatty acids) these are olive oil, flax oil or any other healthy oil or nuts.
> ...



yeah, i was thinking the same thing about the calories.  I think I will get some weight gainer to help with calories until I can get a different diet.  I like your diet though


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 17, 2005)

SandMan-WES said:
			
		

> I read that a person should not waste the yolk in the eggs.... hell im bout your size 5'8-9'' and weigh 181 im 20 years old whats your age and max lifts...???



I'm 23.  not sure on max lifts, havent done it in awhile


----------



## max lift (Oct 17, 2005)

Me I am 31 so I do need to stat to worry about how much cholesterol I take in,


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 17, 2005)

ok, im bored at work so i came up with a new diet.  I upped my carbs and calories a bit.  Let me know what you think.

Meal 1-6am
5 eggs (4 whites, 1 whole)
1/2 cup oatmeal w/1 tbsp brown sugar or whole grain bagel with natural peanut butter
8 oz 2% milk

Meal 2-9am 
1/2lb. turkey burger
1 slice american chz
2 pieces whole wheat/grain bread
1 bananna

Meal 3-12pm
1 chkn brst
1/2 cup rice
1 cup brocolli or green beans

Meal 4-3pm
1/2lb. turkey burger
1 slice american chz
2 pieces whole wheat/grain bread

Meal 5-6pm
2 chkn brst
1 baked pot
1 cup brocolli or green beans
Salad made with spinach, fat free ranch

workout from 8-9

Meal 6-9pm
weight gainer shake or protein shake (not sure which would be better)

take multi ed, drink at least 1 gallon of water


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 17, 2005)

ya that looks good joshf56


----------



## heavy (Oct 18, 2005)

The second diet looks MUCH better josh. The first one lacked a variety of protein sources, and had very little carbs. You cant bulk well without carbs...they are a key component to gaining mass.

Healthfreak-Why are you adding so much fats to each meal? You should try to avoid combining your carbs and fats, keep them seperate. Unless your a serious ectomorph, combining carbs and fats in the same meals will result in fat gain; this is bodybuilding 101. No carb + fat meals. What you can do is have your protein/carb meals earlier in the day, and switch to protein and  healthy fat meals later in the day....you will still grow even though you drop the carbs later in the day, your body will use the unsaturated fats as fuel, and not break down the proteins for energy, and studies have shown that unsaturated fats, when not completey used as fuel, do not readily store as fat like carbs do.

And also, your post-workout meal, you have fats there too, which is a bad idea bro. The peanut butter is going to SLOW the absorption of the protein, and simple carbs (i assume your weight gainer is full of them), and this will blunt the insulin spike which you do not want to do, after all, you are trying to create one to refill glycogen stores and transport nutrients to the muscle. Also, ingesting fats at this time will result in fat storage, as insulin is a fat storing hormone. Just my 2 cents bro. Otherwise your diet is excellent.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 18, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> The second diet looks MUCH better josh. The first one lacked a variety of protein sources, and had very little carbs. You cant bulk well without carbs...they are a key component to gaining mass.
> 
> Healthfreak-Why are you adding so much fats to each meal? You should try to avoid combining your carbs and fats, keep them seperate. Unless your a serious ectomorph, combining carbs and fats in the same meals will result in fat gain; this is bodybuilding 101. No carb + fat meals. What you can do is have your protein/carb meals earlier in the day, and switch to protein and  healthy fat meals later in the day....you will still grow even though you drop the carbs later in the day, your body will use the unsaturated fats as fuel, and not break down the proteins for energy, and studies have shown that unsaturated fats, when not completey used as fuel, do not readily store as fat like carbs do.
> 
> And also, your post-workout meal, you have fats there too, which is a bad idea bro. The peanut butter is going to SLOW the absorption of the protein, and simple carbs (i assume your weight gainer is full of them), and this will blunt the insulin spike which you do not want to do, after all, you are trying to create one to refill glycogen stores and transport nutrients to the muscle. Also, ingesting fats at this time will result in fat storage, as insulin is a fat storing hormone. Just my 2 cents bro. Otherwise your diet is excellent.



I generally only take in 25% of my total calories from fat. thats not to much.
also I usually take in the PB in the pre workout shake but ohh well. 
I need the calories bad because Im a damn ecto. I usually always stay under 10% bf so Im not to worried about gaining fat bro.
I will give your idea a shot. Ill drop some fats with the carbs and add them later in the day. thanks heavy


----------



## imdaman1 (Oct 18, 2005)

You may also want to try getting your pre-workout protein from food, instead of a shake.  If I don't do this - I will get hungry and weak 1/2 way thru my workout - which pretty much stops me dead in my tracks.  I am much stronger when I consume about 50g protein and 80-100g of carbs pre-workout, from a good meal.  If I do that and go in there with a big jug of water - I'll train like an animal every time.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 18, 2005)

ILL give that a shot. thx


----------

